# Ile de Re'



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

going down to La rochelle and Ile de Re' end of sept best route without to many tolls and best Aires would be appreciated.will be going from Calais
Thanks 
Rob


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi rebbyvid

I'll be curious to see what replies you get, we're travelling dover to calais on the 14th sept, and potentionally heading a similar direction, my other half wants to stay next to the sea.

How long are you planning being in france? we're going to do 2 weeks.

wilse


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we were at La Rochelle and Ile De Re in April this year on our way to Portugal. After calais first stop was
Le Touquet= paris plage nr the equestrian centre 6.40 euro
Horfeur large Aire over the bridge on the right in the town 7 Euros
Ouistreham nr the ferry port Free aire
Arromanches Free aire
Garage nr Omaha beach on roadside Free aire
Le mont saint Michel Aire at the mont 8 Euro parking stay overnight water in village at hotel/campsite 2 euro.
we travelled around a bit the most beautiful place we were t was Chateau Gontier absolutely lovely in the town by the river we stayed 3 nights quite busy free aire.
St Amand nice aire by the river . Free 
Ile De Re aire was closed when we were there but used it to empty casset and get water.. we stayed in large layby at beach nice about 12 motorhomes there no problem.
La Rochelle main car park at port no overnight stays,but farther round the back another large park about 50 motorhomes on it no problem beach just next to. Free

We did a bit of crossing back and forth we had 4 weeks before we went down to Portugal so were just enjoying using the aires.We only used two campsites and these were people we had met who have moved to France one was Le Chant D`oiseau in the loir valley and Twinlakes nr Bordeaux.I have lots of other ones we used but thought these were on your route.We used the Aires camping car book
Val


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, we were there just over a week ago. Theres not much point me giving you our route as we tend to wander about a bit  One place that I would recommend is the village of Coulon, slightly inland from La Rochelle. Its a lovely little place with a river running through it where you can be taken around in a punt. There is also some very nice restaurants on the river bank. You can park up for the night in the middle of the village on a large carpark with full dump facilitys etc. It costs around 5 euros per night but is well worth it.
When on the Il de Re we stopped at the Le Bel Air campsite in la Flotte, not particularly nice. Hope that you have push bikes as there are lots and lots of bike tracks around the island. It costs about 12 euros to cross the 3 km bridge to get to the island in a motorhome.

hth, Nick.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

wilse said:


> hi rebbyvid
> 
> I'll be curious to see what replies you get, we're travelling dover to calais on the 14th sept, and potentionally heading a similar direction, my other half wants to stay next to the sea.
> 
> ...


Hi wilse
Just going for the week as we spent 2 weeks there in june/july
Alanval thaks for your info .did normandy beaches and st michael and went down to La baule but going to take a more direct route down this time.
nickoff/ not got bikes but believe you can hire so will do that
thanks all
Rob and Jaine


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

bridge crossing was 16 euros for us 3 weeks ago


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Municipal campsite in La Rochelle . . nice & easy to either walk or bus into centre.
GPS = N 46.16118 W1.18288


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Vic, the Municipal site (if it's the soleil? site just south of the river, on the road down to the marina & aire parking) has a fairly short season, and may be closed by the end of September. It's a convenient place, though, and the aire in the marina is available most of the time. Free dump opposite the entrance to the campsite.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We were on "Ile de Re" last year crossed onto stayed one night and left next morning. We hated it noise, hamburger bars and a lot of kids. Not against kids, done my bit, like peace and quiet. But if you have young ones then it great for safe cycling. There are plenty of places to stop on the way down just keep an eye open. 
Wobby


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Have you considered Ile d'Oleron we stayed there in June wonderful place and no charge to cross the bridge.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> Have you considered Ile d'Oleron we stayed there in June wonderful place and no charge to cross the bridge.


We have no set route so will have a look thanks
Rob


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We were there in June. Stopped at Honfleur and Mont St Micheal aires on way down. Stayed at the camping municipal on Ile de Re. Central location at back of main town and very handy for cycle routes. We were traveling with fellow MHF members HettieHymer. They let us share one large pitch at no extra charge so actually worked out as cheap as many aires for a full facility site.

We found the aires on all the islands amongst the most expensive in France, some where 7 euro's parking + 4 euro's for water so camping municipals are good value anyway.

Have a good trip.

Trevor


----------

